# New to Lineman work



## Stephen1989 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello I’m brand new to this work. I’m actually starting school next month and had a couple question. Yeah I know I should wait for school to ask but I’m impatient lol. I’m coming from working offshore since 2012 and made pretty decent money. Roughly 150k a year. Give or take 10,000 depending on working over. 

1. How much overtime do y’all roughly think it would take to compare to that? I’m used to working 14/14 at the bare minimum so I don’t mind being gone a few times a year to work storms. I just don’t want to stay gone. I heard stories of guys making stupid high money at this being gone all year. I don’t NEED 250-300k a year.

2. I’m sure there are countless threads here I just can’t find it. Union Verses Electrical company??? I’ve read the pay and benefits are higher with Union but your constantly gone. 

3. Benefits of contractor verses employee. 

Sorry if this is a little wordy. Just never got too many answers before. Thank you.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Get a job making $25,000 an hour, 6 hours a year will give you what you want,...


----------



## Stephen1989 (Jul 20, 2020)

Wardenclyffe said:


> Get a job making $25,000 an hour, 6 hours a year will give you what you want,...


You got that calculator thing down. Good for you...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Stephen1989!

As a general rule unions pay better than none union and have better benefits.

Enjoy your ride here!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome aboard @Stephen1989!
> 
> As a general rule unions pay better than none union and have better benefits.
> 
> Enjoy your ride here!


You may though disagree with what they want you to vote for. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> You may though disagree with what they want you to vote for.


You can absolutely disagree with who or what they want you to vote for!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I can do the calculator thing too!!!
Since you did not fill out your profile as form rules say I don't know where you are so.
Lets say 50 an hour x 2000 hours a year = $100,000
you need $50,00 more.
work 750 hours more at 1 1/2 and you made $150,00
So one out of every 3 work days work an extra shift Or 2.75 hour a day extra.

Now find that job and crew, don't step on other peoples toes coming in as the new guy wanting everyone elses OT and you got it made.

Cowboy


----------

